# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Alpecin special

## Ivo1965

[FONT="Arial"][SIZE="5"]Dierbare lotgenoten en vrienden,

Graag had ik zo veel en zo snel als mogelijk reacties bekomen of het product *ALPECIN SPECIAL Vitamin Kopfhat-und Haar-Tonikum* een werkelijk goed middel is tegen haarverlies of zelfs nieuwe haargroei stimuleert?
Heeft er iemand al goede resultaten bekomen? Allen dank bij voorbaat  :Big Grin:

----------

